# Bronchoscopy on LT & RT ????



## ssprinkle (Jun 12, 2012)

When Dr. performs Bronch. on Lt & Rt, How would you bill this? This question keeps coming up with the codes in section 31622-31656. I realize some of these have codes for the single lobe and addtl lobes. Those I get..... But what about 31622 done on both sides? and 31625 done on Lt & Rt.? How would you bill those? Any and all comments appreciated. PLEASE HELP....... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thanson123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Check with your carriers.  If the description says both sides and the doc only did one side then it would be -52 for reduced services and whatever side was done.  As far as I know, Medicare only allows -50 for bilateral services if the code only states for unilateral, unless this has changed.  Other providers want the code listed twice with a modifier of LT on one side and an RT on the second code.  Always check with the carrier.  Sometimes this information is on their website.  If not, then call them.  Try to ask for the same person each time as this way they are more apt to assist you.  They get to know you and your practice.  If you don't like their answer you can always speak to someone higher up the ladder.  Hope this helps.  Always use your resources.

thanson123


----------



## kvangoor (Apr 22, 2013)

31625 can only be billed once per session. Per CPT it states this code is for "single or multiple sites", so if you did the left and right, it wouldn't matter, you would only bill it once.


----------



## jasminerrav@gmail.com (Jun 12, 2013)

*Again....*

I have a similiar question....for example on the fee ticket the doctor is putting 31645 and marking both RT, and LT.... its then being inputted into the system as

31645-RT
31645-LT

Is that right...can we do that? bill that on seperate lines, or would it be on one line 31645-RT-LT...Im confused. The healthcare system I work for just bought out a pulmonary practice and placed me as the coder. However I am not sure if that is correct. Please help. I am very new to pulmonary.


----------

